# Junior Development



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey, i was just wondering if anyone knew if there was any junior development program for the NBL in Australia,, like where an NBL team trains teenagers to become great basketballers before they reach the NBL, so they are good for that team??

Thanks


----------

